# Drehimpulsgeber Poti für 24V gesucht



## det (9 September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Drehimpulsgeber in Poti Bauform für 24V. Sowas wie "ALPS STEC12E08". Alles was ich bisher gefunden habe ist 5V. Für erste Tests habe ich so einen mit Vorwiderstand und Pull Up für Kanal A und B zusammengfrickelt. Tut's gut, ist aber irgendwie nicht so der Hit. Hat Jemand eine Idee? Ich benötige so ca. 20 - 60 Imp/U. Ein Taster ist nicht nötig.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## van (9 September 2017)

In dieser kleinen Bauform ist mir nichts bekannt. 

In schön groß mit Handrad gibt es eins von Siemens, kostet halt ne Kleinigkeit ...

Beispiel Bild 
https://www.picclickimg.com/d/w1600/pict/232120632503_/Siemens-Handrad-6FC9320-5DC01.jpg


----------



## Senator42 (9 September 2017)

ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass bei 24V bereits ein "Überschlag" auf den Nachbarschalter erfolgt.
Bei 230V vielleicht schon.

bei ebay aus china in 3..5 wochen billich zu haben:
Rotary Encoder Drehschalter

60 Imp/U  wird allerdings eng.  
da beginnt ja schon Inkrementalgeber.
für Poti brauchst du dann eine kleine "Achse" 6mm Zylinder und Wellenkupplung.
( Wellenkupplung habe ich hier )


----------



## weißnix_ (9 September 2017)

Hast Du Dir mal die Bourns ECW angesehen? Das Datenblatt wirkt etwas vertrauenerweckender als bei ALPS und die Bauform ist etwas größer.
Grenzspannung ist nicht angegebe. Da steht 10mA@10V bzw 100mW Maximum. Sollten also 24V@3mA (max SPS-Eingang) drin sein. Das kann man ja noch ein bisserl drosseln.
Vermutlich würde ich auch nicht mit Pull-Up arbeiten, sondern Com an +24V anschließen, eventuell mit Vorwiderstand. A und B dann direkt auf die Inputs (PNP-Eingänge unterstellt).
Denk an das entprellen.


----------



## det (10 September 2017)

Moin Moin,

@ van   Schönes Teil. Werde ich mir merken. Ist aber teuerer als der ganze Rest der Steuerung. :smile:

@ Senator42 und weißnix     Haben die (preiswerten) alle wirklich mechanische Schalter drin ? Mein Drehgeber hat +/- und A/B. Somit war ich von LED ausgegangen, und habe nen Vorwiderstand gesetzt. Aber der ECW hat nur 3 Pins. Das sollte mit 24V funzen. Ich werd mir mal welche bestellen (und dann zerleg ich einen).

Dank an alle

Detlef


----------



## Senator42 (10 September 2017)

> und dann zerleg ich einen
super, wenn du Fotos rein stellst. 
warscheinlich ist ne Feder für die Rastung drin,  hüpf ;-)


----------



## Napster (11 September 2017)

Ich setzte des öfteren die Handräder von Euchner ein!
Soll keine Werbung sein.

https://www.euchner.de/de-de/Produkte/Handräder


----------



## synthomat (11 September 2017)

Hello,

wir haben schon seit etlichen Jahren, an unseren Serienmaschinen genau diese mechanischen Dreh-Encoder an masseziehenden (3-4mA) SPS-Eingängen
im harten Produktionseinsatz. Die Softwareseite besteht aus einem FB in ST, dieser läuft in einem 1- o. 3mS Task auf Beckhoff-Klemme am IPC oder 
B+R Blau-Steuerung. Ausgewertet werden die Quadratursignale wie bei einer HW-Lösung nach Phase und die durchgehende Betätigungsdauer einer Richtung. 
Nach parametrierbarer Zeit erhöht sich der ebenfalls parametrierbare Inkrementalwert. Das lernt man schätzen, wenn man 12bit Werte manipuliert. Es lassen
sich auch nichtlineare Zählweisen einfach aufbauen. Wir haben den Geber-Schleifer direkt an 24V , A+B an die SPS-Eingänge gelegt. Man beachte die Filterzeit
der SPS-Klemme/Karte. Bei Impulsraten > 30/U endet die Verwendbarkeit eines Standard SPS-Einganges. Der Hersteller geht bei den Grenzwerten natürlich
auf Nummer sicher. Man sollte die Kontakte im Encoder genau so behandeln wie Reed-Relais. Entprellkapazität (wenn ohne SPS) nur über Serienwiderstand
beschalten. Strom < 10mA. Bei ALPS gab es dazu eine Applikation. Keine induktive und Kapazitive Lasten. Das Kontaktmaterial ist, so glaube ich, aufgedampft.
Natürlich halten die Teile nicht ewig oder gegen Ellenbogen. Wir haben einen Leiterplattenstecker angelötet und crimpen unsere LICY-Zuleitung in die Buchse.
Komplettaustausch kostet dann nicht viel.

GRGL


----------



## det (17 September 2017)

Moin Moin,

ich habe es getan !

Der arme Kleine: Typ ECW mit 3 Pins und 24 Rasten.





In dieser Abteilung rastets. 





Und hier pulsierts



Total spektakuläres Innenleben 


Sieht scheinbar so aus, das die mit 3 Pins (ca.1-5€) Schleifschalter sind. Die mit 4 Pins dann wohl die LED Typen, meist auch teurer (ca.5-xxx€) 2 Pins für einen zusätzlichen Schalter optional. Die bunte Kontaktfläche ist Platine mit Cu Auflage und etwas Gold. Das rote ist Farbe für die Isolation. Also 24V mit 3-4mA würde ich dem jetzt auch zutrauen.


@Synthomat    Welche Sorte setzt Ihr ein?


> wir haben schon seit etlichen Jahren, an unseren Serienmaschinen genau  diese mechanischen Dreh-Encoder an masseziehenden (3-4mA) SPS-Eingängen
> im harten Produktionseinsatz



Den ich da jetzt habe ist technisch ganz OK. Allerdings etwas labberig in der Welle. Mal schauen wie lange der hält. 
Er wurde leider ohne Befestigungsmutter geliefert (muss ich nächstes mal drauf achten) und hat dann noch ein Zölliges Gewinde. 
Da passt auch keine Mutter von nem 10er Poti :evil:.


Sonnige Grüße von der Terrasse
Detlef

Edit: Die Rastung liegt so das A und B keinen Kontakt haben.


----------



## synthomat (20 September 2017)

Der ECW kann bestimmt 230V/6A ab. Zu Frage: Wir verwendeten STEC 11B13, z.B. von Reichelt.

UG


----------



## weißnix_ (20 September 2017)

synthomat schrieb:


> Der ECW kann bestimmt 230V/6A ab.



#einmalimmer


----------

